# Which One Do You Like Best



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Help me pick out a new clown

On the side note, The black clown isnt grade A as shown in the picture it still has a orange fade on its mouth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I like those black ones. They're different. The middle ones are nice and colourful too but I dont like the solid looking one at all. Cant wait to see what you get Shiver!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i voted the middle ones. definitely not the solid looking one.
blacks are pretty cool too but i dont think their stripes are as neat looking as the normal percs

of course the simple solution would be to setup a second nano and get a pair of each kind


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted for the black ones...they're different rather than the common clown fish


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

get a blizzard white one


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I liked the solid colored one.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Ordinary percs are just so common. :s every1 and there grandmother has one.

Black and white arnt bad but as I said they are not grade A.

Im leanning towards the Naked ORA one also plowboy.

But this vote will most likely be my picking factor.

come on guys Vote.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I vote for the middle ones. The normal ones may be common but they just scream "Reef Tank" in my opinion. Plus EVERYBODY knows what they are and will recognize them right away and they are cool to even the non-aquarium people.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

if you have a big enough tank why not get 1 black percula and 1 false percula, they'll look neat!


----------

